# Lloyds register of yachts



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

has anybody got copies of `Lloyds register of yachts`for the years---
1936,1937+1938,as i am trying to find the owners of the steam yacht `warrior`,built 1904 at troon,scotland,1266tons(thames m/ment). 
any help appreciated(Pint)


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

help wanted to find out who owned the large steam yacht `conqueror` in 1937 and 1938 i am trying to find out if the owner was--
sir hugo cunliffe-owen or rex hoyes
i have no other details of the yacht(as yet)(Pint)


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

WARRIOR was certainly owned by Rex Noyes at some point in the 1930s.
See http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2642


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

davidships said:


> WARRIOR was certainly owned by Rex Noyes at some point in the 1930s.
> See http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2642


yup your correct--i`m trying to find out when he bought the warrior


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

have now found out what i wanted(Applause)thanks to those concerned(Thumb)


----------

